# "MiniWORM" - warm white Copper flashlight with 43mm length!



## herculaneum79 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Guys, 

I've posted a picture in "Maratac AAA Ci tarnish progression" thread just a few minutes ago and some of you asked for the tiny flashlight on the right, so I'll introduce my 

*MiniWORM
*
I ordered a Lumintop Worm Copper about two months ago. The flashlight was vey cool and copper is an excellent material for building flashlights, because it's heat conductivity is very good. Of course there's a second advantage: The Patina / Tarnish!
Sadly the Worm is about 72mm long and much to big for my keychain, so I thought of modifying it a bit ;-)

Fritz15, a good modder from german TLF, built new battery tube for me. You can see some steps of his work here. 
He also removed the cw-LED and changed it to a warm-white XP-G Q2 with 3000K because the warm light fits better to the warm color of the copper. 

The result is a 43 Millimeters flashlight. It runs with a 1/3 AAA battery with 160mAh and works well as a keychain light! 
I really love my small "MiniWORM" and so I'll share some pictures with you. 


































Father and son





EDC Tools 








Thanks for your comments 

Greetings from Germany,
Marcel


----------



## Rees (Mar 10, 2013)

so its not really available for purchase anywhere?


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 10, 2013)

The cool thing about this is that you could use a mini body with the maratac Cu AAA head too... 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CouldUseALight (Mar 10, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## samuraishot (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice work and awesome photos!


----------



## tobrien (Mar 10, 2013)

that is quite easily one of the *greatest* mods I've seen. excellent photos, too!


----------



## mohanjude (Mar 11, 2013)

Very nice - like custom work - amazing design. I am really intrigued - did you get a driver in there or is it direct drive?


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 11, 2013)

mohanjude said:


> Very nice - like custom work - amazing design. I am really intrigued - did you get a driver in there or is it direct drive?



I think just the LED was swapped out from the stock worm 2 mode driver...


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 11, 2013)

Marcel,

if Fritz wants to make more I'd be in for at least 2...


----------



## Rees (Mar 11, 2013)

Depending on price I would be in for 2, at least 1


----------



## fl0t (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome mod, it looks like the two parts were made for each other.
I would buy one too, for sure.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 12, 2013)

mcbrat said:


> Marcel,
> 
> if Fritz wants to make more I'd be in for at least 2...





Rees said:


> Depending on price I would be in for 2, at least 1





fl0t said:


> Awesome mod, it looks like the two parts were made for each other.
> I would buy one too, for sure.


Add me to that list and you have at least four of us willing to commit to at least 5 lights now!


----------



## kiely23+ (Mar 12, 2013)

kaichu dento said:


> Add me to that list and you have at least four of us willing to commit to at least 5 lights now!



6 lights now... ;-)


----------



## herculaneum79 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your positive feedback! I'll check if I can get a few short battery tubes for you!


----------



## herculaneum79 (Mar 12, 2013)

Maybe you could tell me (either here in the thread or via Private Message) hooch much you'd pay for a small battery tube for the Worm Copper. 
Because of the complete handcrafted character, the items will not be so cheap. But you can be sure that the MiniWorm Copper will be cheaper then a Lummi Wee SS.


----------



## Rees (Mar 13, 2013)

Any idea of what cost would be shipped to US?


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 13, 2013)

A mini Maratac body would be cool also.


----------



## herculaneum79 (Mar 14, 2013)

There'll be a shorter battery tube for the Maratac AAA Copper too, if at least 5 persons are interested …


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 14, 2013)

for what's left of the body, the only thing really different for a "Maratac" would be the lanyard ring area, assuming no knurling.

the threads are the same, just the pill is deeper in the head, so (at least mine...) the worm body doesn't quite reach when tightened all the way down into the Maratac head.

But if you do one "Maratac" style I'd be in for one of those also.


----------



## herculaneum79 (Mar 14, 2013)

So #6 Worm and #2 Maratac … As far as I know it's possible to imitate the knurling, but I'm unsure about that. I'll check and tell ya.


----------



## Rees (Mar 14, 2013)

ok...so if he will do maratac too, Ill take 1 worm and 1 maratac body. Cant miss some sweet copper.


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 14, 2013)

if you are trying to get to at least 5 of each, originally I had stated 2 worm, and 1 Maratac, but 
I'd rather do 2 MAratac and 1 worm, which would put you at 5 and 3...


----------



## yoyoman (Mar 16, 2013)

I have no experience with NiMH cells, let alone a 1/3 AAA. I can see from the specs that the NiMH has more capacity than a 10180 Li-ion (160 mAh vs. 90 mAh). Is the size the same? What charger is recommended?

i have 2 Peaks and a Quantom DD running 10180 cells and I have a bunch of these cells. Since I don't run these lights on high in real life, the run times are reasonable. OK, I don't run them on high for very long, always have a spare 10180 on me and enjoy checking voltage and topping off Li-ion cells.

But this little beauty isn't meant to be a pocket rocket and why not go with the lower voltage set up from the start? What you others planning on doing?

Edit
Is the worm a single mode light? I run my Maratac cu AAA on a 10440 and it is fine on L buts gets hot fast on H. I think the NiMH is the way to go with this set up. PM sent. I would still be interested in what others think.


----------



## Rees (Mar 16, 2013)

Any word on price, depeneding on cost I would be in for more than one each.


----------



## Arm and Leg (Mar 16, 2013)

Make that 9 or 10...


----------



## herculaneum79 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey Guys, 

Of course it's possible to use the MiniWORM with a 10180 Li-Ion cell, but the runtime is very low (approx. 10 minutes on high). 
I used my long worm and the Maratac AAA with a 10440 Cell without problems, but Lumintop/Maratac don't recommend using Li-Ions! 
*
To put it in a nutshell: 
*
*Please write me a short PM if you're sure interested in the following items: 
*- short body for Lumintop Worm (e.g. "MiniWORM")
- short body for Maratac AAA (you have to attach the original black carrying ring from the long body!)
- original Lumintop Worm Cu with warm-white XP-G2 Q2 + short Body
- Emmerich 1/3 AAA NiMh 160mAh + adaptor to AAA for charging with normal chargers

You've got to tell me where you live so I can make some plans for shipping and estimated costs.


----------



## herculaneum79 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'll order the Worm stock today 18:00 german time - so you've got 3h left if you want me to order a Worm for you and replace the LED.


----------



## Rees (Mar 18, 2013)

Did you get pricing sorted out?


----------



## yoyoman (Mar 18, 2013)

I doubled my order - did you get the PM?
2 x original Lumintop Worm Cu with warm-white XP-G2 Q2 + short Body
4 x Emmerich 1/3 AAA NiMh 160mAh + adaptor to AAA for charging with normal chargers


----------



## Rees (Mar 18, 2013)

Just wanted to make sure you got my order for 1 worm body and 1 maratac body.


----------



## herculaneum79 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi, 

price for the normal WORM Cu is 35 Euro (shipping included). 
Changing the LED will be not more then 20 Euro. 

@yoyoman: Yes, thanks a lot, I'll reply asap!
@rees: Got the PM, will reply asap!


----------



## Rees (Mar 18, 2013)

Any idea of lead time to get these


----------



## yoyoman (Mar 18, 2013)

herculaneum79 said:


> @yoyoman: Yes, thanks a lot, I'll reply asap!



Take your time - this note works for me.


----------



## Rees (Mar 18, 2013)

Is the maratac body going to be in a later run?


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 18, 2013)

Just making sure that you've got me down for one of the MiniWorm run.


----------



## herculaneum79 (Mar 19, 2013)

Noted you down!


At all: The Lumintop Worm Cu are already ordered and will be here later that week. 
Please be patient - I try to get done all these things until mid of april, but I'll keep you up to date!


----------



## yoyoman (Mar 19, 2013)

@herculaneum79 - I'm going to Japan the first week of April so you can put me at the bottom of the list and make other people happy sooner. I would hate for the package to arrive when I'm not here and have it sent back to you.


----------



## Rees (Mar 20, 2013)

I am on vacation as well from 4/3-4/11.


----------



## herculaneum79 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey Guys, 

short update: The copper block arrived and we're waiting for the Worm-Bodies to change the LED. 
By the way, did I mention that a small charging adaptor for 1/3 AAA does also come with your new MiniWORM? ;-)


----------



## yoyoman (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the update, it is appreciated. I'm really looking forward to this light.


----------



## rebelbayou (Mar 26, 2013)

Seems like I missed the boat on this one, but IF there are any extra "miniworms," or plans for more in the future, I'm all in. Love that miniature copper!


----------



## jorgen (Mar 26, 2013)

I am interested in 1 or 2 short Maratac bodies (no heads) if i am not too late on this. 
My location is USA.


----------



## herculaneum79 (Apr 4, 2013)

Update: The Worm Bodies were delivered today, thanks to powerleds.de! 
They'll be modded to warm-white LEDs this weekend.


----------



## kiely23+ (Apr 5, 2013)

great news!


----------



## herculaneum79 (Apr 10, 2013)

Update: 
3 of 4 ordered original Worms are already modded to warm-white LED 
The small bodies will be ready next week.


----------



## Rees (Apr 10, 2013)

Sweet, PayPal ready to go!


----------



## rioimmagina (Apr 11, 2013)

*R: "MiniWORM" - warm white Copper flashlight with 43mm length!*

Wow, that's steampunk!
Can I still buy one?


----------



## herculaneum79 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey Guys, 

very nice update, have a look at this photo!
The bodies are nearly ready and will be shipped next week )


----------



## mcbrat (Apr 20, 2013)

Woohoo


----------



## Rees (Apr 20, 2013)

Cant wait!


----------



## yoyoman (Apr 20, 2013)

Very nice. They look great. I'm glad that I jumped on this and didn't miss it.

To avoid Swiss Post processing fees, I'm willing to pay for 2 packages. Need to keep the total declared cost, including postage, under 60 CHF. Anything over 60 CHF has a minimum fee of 25 CHF.


----------



## rioimmagina (Apr 20, 2013)

*R: "MiniWORM" - warm white Copper flashlight with 43mm length!*



yoyoman said:


> To avoid Swiss Post processing fees, I'm willing to pay for 2 packages. Need to keep the total declared cost, including postage, under 60 CHF. Anything over 60 CHF has a minimum fee of 25 CHF.



Oh yes, swiss customs is relentless... it bashed me many times...


----------



## herculaneum79 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the informations concerning swiss customs duty  
Sadly I'll be not able to drive to switzerland in the next days, otherwise I'd ship it from there 

I'll come back to you with some new information as soon as I am ready to ship the lights. Sadly I do not have all postal addresses from you, but I'll contact the ones who's addy is missing!


----------



## yoyoman (Apr 20, 2013)

It's a long drive - I'm in the French speaking part of Switzerland. And it would be expensive. The speed cameras are worse than the customs inspecters.


----------



## write2dgray (Apr 20, 2013)

If there are any "extra" or unpaid please let me know and I'm in for one. Could also just use a body/tube if one remains available . Thanks and nice work!


----------



## herculaneum79 (Apr 21, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> It's a long drive - I'm in the French speaking part of Switzerland. And it would be expensive. The speed cameras are worse than the customs inspecters.


You're right, but sending it from a post station at the Lake Konstanz would probably would have been possible - connected with a short day trip to the mountains. But sadly the weather isn't that great at the moment. So I'll send you the lights as you've told me how to declare.


write2dgray said:


> If there are any "extra" or unpaid please let me know and I'm in for one. *Could also just use a body/tube if one remains available . *Thanks and nice work!


Thanks. I'll come back to you if someone doesn't want it's light


----------



## Rees (Apr 30, 2013)

How are the lights coming along?


herculaneum79 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> very nice update, have a look at this photo!
> The bodies are nearly ready and will be shipped next week )


----------



## herculaneum79 (May 1, 2013)

Hey, 

they'll be definitely ready next weekend. 
The four Lumintop Worm Bodies are already done, but I will wait until I've got everything together. 

So please be patient a few days


----------



## yoyoman (May 1, 2013)

Hi herculaneum79, The weather is getting better. Maybe you'll be able to go to the mountains after all!


----------



## herculaneum79 (May 1, 2013)

You're right, I've talked to a friend of mine who lives in Geneva because I want to visit him end of may. 
If that doesn't work, I'll send it to you via Post!


----------



## yoyoman (May 1, 2013)

I was just joking. I live about 15 minutes from the Geneva Airport. If I get my Deft-X by then (not likely), I'll shine a light your way.
I went to Swiss Post Office at lunch to pay 28 CHF for my copper Cryos Cooling Bezel. 20 CHF processing fee and 8 CHF in taxes. Insane.


----------



## herculaneum79 (May 4, 2013)

My plans concerning Geneva are quite realistic - I'm sure to visit Geneva End of May, but I'll travel there by train. 
So I'll let you know when I'm in Switzerland! 
And the second swiss CPF-Member does also get his light by then.


----------



## Rees (May 8, 2013)

Short bodies ship out yet? Dieing to get my hands on it, its just so hard to wait for the mini worm.


----------



## herculaneum79 (May 10, 2013)

The lights will be here tomorrow!


----------



## herculaneum79 (May 11, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/partypixx/8727220719/in/photostream/lightbox/







They've finally arrived!!!

These who have already ordered will receive a PM today. 
Sadly there are no more short bodies in stock at the moment - but if at least 10 people will order one, I'll ask for a second batch!


----------



## rioimmagina (May 11, 2013)

*R: "MiniWORM" - warm white Copper flashlight with 43mm length!*



herculaneum79 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/partypixx/8727220719/in/photostream/lightbox/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me! One! Here!


----------



## yoyoman (May 17, 2013)

*Re: R: "MiniWORM" - warm white Copper flashlight with 43mm length!*

The Maratac shorty looks good. If you do another run, I'm in for 1.


----------



## herculaneum79 (May 18, 2013)

*Re: R: "MiniWORM" - warm white Copper flashlight with 43mm length!*

All of you who have had a PM Conversation with me did already receive a message. I've sent out the lights yesterday. The two orderers from switzerland will receive their lights early next week when I'm traveling to Geneva. 
Of course it would be great to get some feedback from the ones who have their lights


----------



## Rees (May 18, 2013)

*Re: R: "MiniWORM" - warm white Copper flashlight with 43mm length!*

Never ordered anything from germany... any idea of shipping time to me?


----------



## herculaneum79 (May 19, 2013)

Rees, I think your parts will arrive within 3 weeks.


----------



## yoyoman (May 21, 2013)

I met herculaneum79 yesterday and got my miniworm body. Really nice work - the emitter swap is nice (such a warm tint) and the machining on the shorty body is very good.

We only had a little time and spent the time showing off lights. I hope I didn't overwhelm herculaneum79 with my enthusiasm - it is sometimes tough being an expat and I have few friends here and none of them like flashlights. It was a fun 15 minutes for me.


----------



## Rees (May 25, 2013)

herculaneum79 said:


> Rees, I think your parts will arrive within 3 weeks.


1 week later :thumbsup:


----------



## herculaneum79 (May 27, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> I met herculaneum79 yesterday and got my miniworm body. Really nice work - the emitter swap is nice (such a warm tint) and the machining on the shorty body is very good.
> 
> We only had a little time and spent the time showing off lights. I hope I didn't overwhelm herculaneum79 with my enthusiasm - it is sometimes tough being an expat and I have few friends here and none of them like flashlights. It was a fun 15 minutes for me.



Thanks a lot, Steve! Sadly I had not so much time, but the lights you showed me were all great! 
Hope you're content with the little copper parts?





Rees said:


> 1 week later :thumbsup:




Also great! Very surprised by the Post, they're quite fast. Looks like you love these small lights


----------



## yoyoman (May 28, 2013)

The light you showed me was also great. It is on my list and I'm looking forward to reading your review. I hope you will translate it to English and post on CPF.

I'm very happy with these little copper beauties. I'll try to post some pictures soon. The warm (very warm) tint is nice and goes with the copper bodies nicely.

I can't seem to charge the NiMH cells in my Maha c9000. Looking at other options, but I don't really want to buy a hobby charger. However, I have 10180 Li-ions (and an appropriate charger for them) and they work fine. The spring at the bottom of the little bodies is a nice touch.

By the way, the weather you encountered in Geneva is not typical. It should be sunny, blue skies and over 20 degrees C.

Edit: I was able to use a Sanyo Quick Charger with the alum spacers and a little magnetic spacer to charge the little cells. A little tricky, but it worked.


----------



## yoyoman (May 28, 2013)




----------



## write2dgray (May 29, 2013)

Beautiful lights - thanks for sharing.

Please do another round of these little copper gems !


----------



## Sloughy (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the pictures. I would be in for another batch


----------



## Iammyown (May 30, 2013)

Oh. My. Goodness.
Please! Do another run! I want at least one of both the Mini Worm and the Mini Maratac but I might even end up grabbing a couple more, for my girlfriend and my pops. 
How many people need be interested before you'll consider another run?


----------



## Iammyown (Jun 2, 2013)

I had posted a couple days ago but there has been no response, and chance of me getting a miniworm or the short body to do a DIY on it?


----------



## herculaneum79 (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry for the delay. 
If we get 15 pieces together, I'll organize a second run!


----------



## BVH (Jun 2, 2013)

Count me in for one.


----------



## jmac30 (Jun 2, 2013)

I would definitely be in for at least one complete package! Sent you a PM as well

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sloughy (Jun 2, 2013)

I would be in for two too!


----------



## Iammyown (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, do the mods have to be done by the buyer, or does whatever the price is include the complete getup? I guess what Im asking is, do I need to own a worm already and know how to do the work, or would I be ordering a complete? If the work is done and it would be a complete, I am interested in at least 1, 2 dependent on pricing.


herculaneum79 said:


> Sorry for the delay.
> If we get 15 pieces together, I'll organize a second run!


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 4, 2013)

very slick!


----------



## herculaneum79 (Jun 4, 2013)

Iammyown said:


> Well, do the mods have to be done by the buyer, or does whatever the price is include the complete getup? I guess what Im asking is, do I need to own a worm already and know how to do the work, or would I be ordering a complete? If the work is done and it would be a complete, I am interested in at least 1, 2 dependent on pricing.



Of course I can order a few new Worms and send them to you with the short body and modified LED.


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 4, 2013)

They will run on Li-ions, but I prefer the NiMH that is explained in earlier posts. And the very warm tint is nice, too.


----------



## herculaneum79 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow mcbrat, yours is quite shiny at the moment!
I carry mine on my keychain since three weeks and … wow … I love the "old style" look! Compare the pictures below. 














yoyoman said:


> They will run on Li-ions, but I prefer the NiMH that is explained in earlier posts. And the very warm tint is nice, too.



You're right, they might be brighter with 10180 Li-Ions, but they get much hotter then!


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 4, 2013)

I confess. I like the little ones shiny. I use Cape Cod cloths or Flitz. I keep one or the other on a copper bead chain around my neck.

I clean the "full size" lights once and then let the patina set in. That really dark tarnish is from the machining. The copper there can oxidize too fast and get blackish. If you clean once, the patina will be more greenish. I like the way the knurling on the Maratac looks with patina.

The NiMH cells also give you a nice low. The flashaholic in me likes the way the copper conducts the heat generated by running the li-ions. But I like and use the low on the little ones. The miniworm with the copper trit is my night table light. The low doesn't disturb my wife and I can still see the dog and get to the bathroom safely.


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes I just cleaned it so the head matched the new body....


----------



## Iammyown (Jun 4, 2013)

I actually have 3 Worms, I just dont know how to do the mods, could I possibly send mine to you so I would only be getting charged for the extra parts and labor? If so please shoot me a PM on cost.


herculaneum79 said:


> Of course I can order a few new Worms and send them to you with the short body and modified LED.


----------



## Iammyown (Jun 5, 2013)

It really depends on the price and whether youd take the Worms I already have and convert them or if Id have to buy more. But I positively want one, no matter how that goes down. and dependent on price, and if you'll take the Worms I have, I wouldnt be opposed to having all three done. My girlfriend and dad both could benefit from a Mini Worm.


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 5, 2013)

There are 2 separate tasks. First is swapping the emitter in the head. The second is a new short body. I believe you can elect to just get the short body. The emitter is a very nice warm tint and it really makes the package complete.


----------



## Iammyown (Jun 5, 2013)

Well I dont know how to switch the the emitter either. Could I have two Worms shipped directly to you from Lumintop and then have you modify them (to save me shipping them to you the first way) and ship them on to me?


yoyoman said:


> There are 2 separate tasks. First is swapping the emitter in the head. The second is a new short body. I believe you can elect to just get the short body. The emitter is a very nice warm tint and it really makes the package complete.


----------



## gparkes (Jun 24, 2013)

Am I in time to order a shorty? Otherwise the other. Here's hoping!!


----------



## cgpeanut (Jun 28, 2013)

I would like to order one as well, any chance I could get one? Thanks


----------



## primeform (Jul 8, 2013)

any update on this? i want a miniworm!


----------



## timbo114 (Aug 31, 2013)

*herculaneum79*

Would you please PM me with pricing info on any and all copper options that you create?


----------



## NM08SRT8 (Aug 31, 2013)

Please message me too. Or when I get on my computer, I'll shoot you a message. I'm very interested in one 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rioimmagina (Sep 1, 2013)

*R: "MiniWORM" - warm white Copper flashlight with 43mm length!*

I'm totally in for one as well! Pm me when time comes.
Cheers


----------



## MattSPL (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: R: "MiniWORM" - warm white Copper flashlight with 43mm length!*

I'd be in for a Miniworm body please.


----------



## Tixx (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: R: "MiniWORM" - warm white Copper flashlight with 43mm length!*

I'm a bit late to the party, but how do I get in on this?


----------



## herculaneum79 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: R: "MiniWORM" - warm white Copper flashlight with 43mm length!*

Hey Guys, 

sorry for the delay. 
Everything is going fine and we're doing a second run this year for sure! 
To get things together, I'll have to make a deadline now so organization is much easier for me. 

To all the members who have not written here or haven't sent me a PM so far: 
Please contact me (PM or Posting here) until Tuesday, 10th of Sept. 20:00h if you're definitely interested in a *mini Worm or mini Maratac body*! 
You can also contact me via my Facebook Page "Flashlight Reviews", just add it to your Favorites.


----------



## shogan (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm late, but going to try to PM you to see about sneaking in still....


----------



## einstein2001 (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks like I'm late to the party but I guess I can still try. I'd be interested in a mini maratac body. Sending PM too.


----------



## fl0t (Nov 13, 2013)

I also sent a PM about the Lumintop Worm Cu with warm-white XP-G2 Q2 + short Body. I hope there is a chance too.


----------



## Northern_Lights (Nov 22, 2013)

Would also like to get a mini worm body and a mini maratac body. Is it too late to order?


----------



## Gilcano (Dec 9, 2013)

Interested in - short body Maratac AAA AKA mini maratac. when they'll be available?


----------



## Sirad (Dec 9, 2013)

Why don't you all try to contact the producer of the mini-flashlight body himself. His name is fritz15 and he is located in the german taschenlampen-forum.de. And I bet he hasn't big problems with english 

Lg
Sirad


----------



## AJDeez (Apr 22, 2014)

Anyone on here want to sell their mini worm? Or even full size copper worm will do...


----------



## rjking (May 4, 2015)

Gilcano said:


> Interested in - short body Maratac AAA AKA mini maratac. when they'll be available?



+1


----------



## magellan (Aug 17, 2015)

I just acquired a body from another CPF bro and put a Maratac copper head on it since I don't have a Lumintop yet.

Great idea for a little light.


----------



## yoyoman (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes, great little light. I got the modded head - very warm tint. I also got the 1/3 AAA NiMH cells. More capacity than a 10180. Nice little light. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## magellan (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm quite fond of it already. Also I just bought a used copper Lumintop Worm from mcbrat so I can use that head too if I want when it arrives.

If I ever find another copper Lumintop I'd consider cutting it down to make another. On the other hand, since the coppers are out of production I might not. I'd be in heaven if someone could cut one and thread it so I could screw the sections together and have both the original and the Mini.


----------



## DBStelly (Dec 2, 2015)

Is this still around? I have a second aaa copper Maratac and would love a short one. Does anyone do this? Have the light and some cash!


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't think Fritz15 was planning on doing any more....

I don't have one of the small bodies any more, but if someone wants to measure the depth of the battery compartment, I can look into getting something similar made....


----------



## magellan (Dec 3, 2015)

If you find anyone I'm interested in getting at least a couple of more made.


----------



## monanza (Dec 3, 2015)

Likewise.


----------



## magellan (Dec 4, 2015)

That makes at least three people who are interested. Anyone else?


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 5, 2015)

herculaneum79 said:


> *MiniWORM
> *
> I ordered a Lumintop Worm Copper about two months ago. The flashlight was vey cool and copper is an excellent material for building flashlights, because it's heat conductivity is very good. Of course there's a second advantage: The Patina / Tarnish!
> Sadly the Worm is about 72mm long and much to big for my keychain, so I thought of modifying it a bit ;-)
> ...


Okay Magellan, I'll go along too. One of these? Yeah, I'll go along.


----------



## magellan (Dec 5, 2015)

Great! Maybe if we get enough people there'd be enough of an incentive for Fritz to start up again. Or if not maybe we could find someone else.

I'm no machinist, but I would think just taking the original tubes and cutting them down wouldn't be too hard for a good machinist.


----------



## rjking (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm in too! :twothumbs


----------



## magellan (Dec 5, 2015)

Outstanding! Anyone else?

I'm thinking if we can get an order together for at least a dozen lights, maybe we can get a machinist interested. I mean, I would take at least three myself.


----------



## timbo114 (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm still IN, from way back in August 2013.


----------



## Tixx (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## Thud1023 (Dec 5, 2015)

Me too!


----------



## magellan (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks, all! Maybe we can go somewhere with this.


----------



## monanza (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm in for a few 3 - 5 not sure of the exact number so I may round up. Is there interest in SS shorties as well? Brass? I'd be interested in both as well.


----------



## Strintguy (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## AussieRanga (Dec 6, 2015)

I'll take 3 as well...


----------



## magellan (Dec 6, 2015)

monanza said:


> I'm in for a few 3 - 5 not sure of the exact number so I may round up. Is there interest in SS shorties as well? Brass? I'd be interested in both as well.



I'd be interested in SS and brass too.


----------



## kreisl (Dec 6, 2015)

i'm in for a titanium grade 6


----------



## magellan (Dec 6, 2015)

We've got quite a list already.

I'd be happy to order at least 3 or 4 coppers, the same in brass (if they existed), a couple of stainless, and a couple of Ti's.


----------



## jorgen (Dec 6, 2015)

You may count me in for a couple or 3


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 6, 2015)

I wonder how many were made before?


----------



## magellan (Dec 6, 2015)

Good question. Is there anyone here from the original thread with Fritz15 who knows?


----------



## OtisCampbell (Dec 6, 2015)

I would be interested also.. but I think the copper Worms are no longer available...?


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 6, 2015)

OtisCampbell said:


> I would be interested also.. but I think the copper Worms are no longer available...?



These mini bodies work on the worm, the maratac aaa, Prometheus beta QR, and the Lumintop Tool.


----------



## jmoyat (Dec 7, 2015)

Me too, I'd take two for sure if they became available


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 7, 2015)

mcbrat said:


> These mini bodies work on the worm, the maratac aaa, Prometheus beta QR, and the Lumintop Tool.


Of the available alternatives which one would be the smallest, or more importantly I guess, which one would be the best overall if the original worm couldn't happen?


----------



## monanza (Dec 7, 2015)

OtisCampbell said:


> I would be interested also.. but I think the copper Worms are no longer available...?



Lumintop just announced Cu and Brass. Hopefully, the mechanical specs have not changed.


----------



## magellan (Dec 7, 2015)

I was thinking that if we could get enough people, we could have the Maratac copper AAA light cut down?

Or the new Lumintop copper if it's suitable.


----------



## monanza (Dec 7, 2015)

Sure but the drivers on those can't handle the voltage without side effects. We will need a short NiMH alternative.

EDIT: Sheesh, what was I smoking when I wrote this? I was thinking of LiIon 10180 and how neither Lumintop nor Maratac drivers could handle them. I have been looking for fractional NiMH AAA but only found 2/3 AAA. By the way, I will take several (3-5) of each.


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 7, 2015)

The original minis used a 1/3 AAA NiMH battery.


----------



## monanza (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks. Any known sources for 1/3 AAA?


----------



## yoyoman (Dec 8, 2015)

There is chain in Europe called Conrad. Their internet site has the 1/3 AA nimh cells. Marked "Emmerich" not Eneloop.


----------



## GötterDamnerung (Dec 8, 2015)

Anyone know if the mini would fit the new Worms? I really like the idea behind the mini, and would definitely be in for one if it will fit on the new worms.


----------



## monanza (Dec 8, 2015)

yoyoman said:


> There is chain in Europe called Conrad. Their internet site has the 1/3 AA nimh cells. Marked "Emmerich" not Eneloop.



Awesome, thanks.


----------



## hazna (Dec 14, 2015)

hmmm... I'm always interested in mini lights. However this isn't capatible with 10180 li-ion? Specs? Any idea on costs?


----------



## phosphor22 (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm in for one of these using 1/3 AAA NiMH cells - I love copper small lights and a mini light like this sounds pretty darn nice.


----------



## magellan (Dec 14, 2015)

We have at least 15 people interested so far, with several people interested in buying more than one.


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 14, 2015)

hazna said:


> hmmm... I'm always interested in mini lights. However this isn't capatible with 10180 li-ion? Specs? Any idea on costs?





phosphor22 said:


> I'm in for one of these using 1/3 AAA NiMH cells - I love copper small lights and a mini light like this sounds pretty darn nice.



Most of what was delivered with this original thread was mini-bodies including a 1/3 AAA NiMh cell. There was 2 designs, one like the Worm V1 body and one like the Maratac AAA body. There were some delivered as whole lights, but most just got the bodies to use with their existing heads.

These original bodies can be used on a variety of Copper AAA lights out there (or almost out there) now. (and other non-coppers of similar makes)

Lumintop Worm V1
Lumintop Worm V2
Lumintop Tool 
Lumintop ToolVn (modded by Vinh, uses LiIon)
Prometheus Beta QR V1 
Prometheus Beta QR V1 
Maratac AAA Rev 1
Maratac AAA Rev 2
Maratac AAA Rev 3

The original maker, Fritz15, is/was mostly active on a German flashlight forum, but did show here occasionally.


----------



## yoyoman (Dec 14, 2015)

I was in on the original run and got a mini Worm and a mini Maratac. I use a 1/3 AAA nimh for the worm and a 10180 li-ion for the Maratac. (I could use the 1/3 AAA nimh for the Maratac but it is more fun using the li-ion.)


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Dec 14, 2015)

If we ever get the numbers for a run, I'm in...


----------



## hazna (Dec 15, 2015)

mcbrat said:


> Most of what was delivered with this original thread was mini-bodies including a 1/3 AAA NiMh cell. There was 2 designs, one like the Worm V1 body and one like the Maratac AAA body. There were some delivered as whole lights, but most just got the bodies to use with their existing heads.
> q
> These original bodies can be used on a variety of Copper AAA lights out there (or almost out there) now. (and other non-coppers of similar makes)
> 
> ...



So I would need to buy a head seperately? I'm not very up to date with the flashlight scene these days, but which of these flashlight are compatible with 10180 li-ion batteries and still in production? From my previous experience with 1/3AAA nimh, they are slightly smaller than the 10180, so would the body work still work okay whether you use 1/3AAA or 10180? 

I'm not a big fan of the 1/3AAA cells, I found it hard to find a suitable charger to charge them up. Ended up buying a acucell 6 hobby charger to do the job, but the charger didn't detect -deltaV with the small cells. I would need to time when to stop charging myself manually. Anyone got a better solution to this if 1/3AAA is the only option?

And for those looking for 1/3AAA cells, try googling GP17AAAH . They are produced by GP (gold peak) and are relatively high capacity for 1/3AAA @ 170mah


----------



## magellan (Dec 15, 2015)

I use small magnets to charge them in my Maha NiMH charger, set to the lowest charge setting of 100 mAh, which might be a little high for these cells, but oh well, it's the best I could do. Unfortunately my Cottonpickers 8-setting Octa charger, which goes all the way down to 40 mAh, only works with lithium ions.


----------

